# Grow Light Options Discussion



## knowboddy (Oct 25, 2012)

The other day I was having a conversation with another grower I know about, what else, growing! In particular we were discussing grow lights and we had a bit of a disagreement over what was the best in terms of actual performance, overall cost, cost compared to performance, and so on.

  Obviously I think Im right and he thinks hes right and it doesnt honestly matter whos right as long as were both happy with what we have, right? But the whole thing got me thinking, as any good debate should, about whether or not Im actually right. If I cant doubt myself, my mind isnt open and I cant learn anything.

  So what Id like to do is turn the questions over to you, and ask you what you think on the subject. I dont want to inject the particulars of my debate with my buddy since I want to avoid it turning into a conversation about whether he or I are more right than the other. Im just looking for honest, untainted opinions. So heres what Im thinking: we have HID (MH/HPS/CMH), Plasma, LED, Induction, and Fluorescent (CFL, T5, etc.) lighting. I dont think thats leaving anything out. Some are more expensive than others, some have better spectrums, more/less heat, more/less lumens, you get the idea.

  Which do you think is best, and in which situations and for which growers? Say you were going to advise someone new to growing, what would you say is the best starter light? On a small budget? Big budget? For an experienced grower? What do you use? What would you use if money were no object?

  Answer any, all, or make up your own criteria/questions and answer those. Im looking for any and all thoughts on grow lights.


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2012)

I would recommend HO T5's for veg and HPS for flower to any new grower. LED's will eventually become a legitimate option, but right now those would be my recommendations.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I would recommend HO T5's for veg and HPS for flower to any new grower. LED's will eventually become a legitimate option, but right now those would be my recommendations.


 
:yeahthat:  My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 25, 2012)

I think that plasma looks best on paper, think it could/will beat LEDs once they get the production costs down.  

For a new grower on a budget - without knowing the space - I'd recommend a 1000w digital dimmable ballast, a glass-covered vented hood, and an MH and HPS bulb.

For experienced or 'sky is the limit' grows you add HOF and lots more of the above.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2012)

I, like many others here prefer T5s for vegging and HPS for flowering.  I personally believe that this is the current best option for vegging and flowering.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 25, 2012)

T5's don't fit in my tent well, so I go with MH and HPS.  I only have one tent for both vegging and flowering (auto correct changes vegging into begging which is what I am doing for more room to grow.)


----------

